# Crew Wanted for East Coast US to Australia



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My name is Rob. I am the owner of s/v Lone Eagle, a 36’ Pacific SeaCraft Mariah based at the Washington Sailing Marina in DC. She is a double-ender (canoe stern, cutter rig) blue water cruiser. I am preparing for a long cruise and am looking for crew to help me to tune-up, and make the voyage. I will be sailing the Potomac and the Chesapeake this summer and early fall. Then in October I will be taking her South to New Bern, North Carolina – a seven-day cruise. In January I will spend one month fitting her out in New Bern at a friend’s place and will leave mid-February for Florida. I then plan to spend three months cruising Florida (the Abaco’s and Eleuthra) in the Bahamas and then plan to set-off for Panama the first of May. After Panama the destination is Sydney, Australia via the Galapagos Islands, the Marquesas, Tahiti, Fiji, and then Sydney. 
I am interested in crew for the entire voyage, but understand that this could involve a number of months. I will certainly consider someone interested in one or more segments, but would prefer someone who could make the entire voyage.

I am 45, divorced, and will be traveling to Australia to be with my family. I have been sailing for many years with voyages up and down the East Coast and throughout the Caribbean. Lone Eagle was designed for blue water cruising. She is beautifully designed for self-sufficient cruising weighing-in at 8 tons with all bronze fittings. She has a teardrop shaped cockpit, is all teak below decks, is equipped with a full galley, and sleeps four in two separate staterooms.

I am looking for someone to join my on one or more legs of the voyage who can (or I can teach) to trim a sheet, stand a watch, share a sunset, and adapt to the rigors and rewards of this kind of voyage. All cruising expenses, including return airfare from Sydney will be paid by me save for your personal expenses while in port.

Please drop me a note at [email protected], or give me a call at (mobile) 202-494-0615, or home at 703-979-9351 if you or someone you know might be interested.

Thanks for your interest,

Rob


----------



## laxrgr2012 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello my name is Jeremy Cummins, I'm actually local to you, I grew up in MD in Silver Spring. I'm interested in the long leg of your trip, because I will be in school till May, but flying to Panama from Texas is a quick flight. I have a resume if you would like to see. In short, I'm a 31 year old veteran, going to school on the GI Bill, and looking to get on a boat for the summer of 2012. My email is [email protected], thank you for your time.
Jeremy


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

laxrgr2012 said:


> Hello my name is Jeremy Cummins, I'm actually local to you, I grew up in MD in Silver Spring. I'm interested in the long leg of your trip, because I will be in school till May, but flying to Panama from Texas is a quick flight. I have a resume if you would like to see. In short, I'm a 31 year old veteran, going to school on the GI Bill, and looking to get on a boat for the summer of 2012. My email is [email protected], thank you for your time.
> Jeremy


Jeremy,
Check the date of the original post. i suspect you ship may have already sailed.
Cheers
td


----------



## laxrgr2012 (Aug 11, 2011)

tdw said:


> Jeremy,
> Check the date of the original post. i suspect you ship may have already sailed.
> Cheers
> td


Yes Sir, I noticed like a fool when it was too late. Am still interested in that type of trip though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

laxrgr2012 said:


> Yes Sir, I noticed like a fool when it was too late. Am still interested in that type of trip though.


Nah, not like a fool. Its an easy trap to fall into but if you hadn't noticed you might have been waiting a long time for a response.

Throw a post into the crew wanted section and you might also look at this site.

Good luck to you.

Free sailing and cruising crewfinder (crew wanted) listing by CruiserLog for yachts and offshore ocean boats.


----------

